# I need this one



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been feeling a little stressed lately and I had such a great time doing the last cutting, that I decided to start another one. I don't usually cut them this close together, but I really need the sanity break. It is a long weekend here in Canada, making tomorrow the holiday but I also booked Monday off as well, giving me a 4 day go in the shop. I really need the shop time if for nothing more than my own sanity. I'm hoping to have this one done before the end of the weekend. I hope you guys aren't tiring of seeing these hourly posts, but if just one person enjoys them, then I will gladly post them.
After one hour of cutting..........










And after 2 hours of cutting............









That's enough for tonight, but tomorrow is another story.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken, I give you credit. As a stress reliever, you choose one of the most stressful woodworking projects. I can't imagine what your work week is like.

Keep 'em coming, I like seeing your creations.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I can just about imagine a dragon sitting on that perch.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I love it, let the showings begain.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 23, 2011)

That's amazing. Not wonder why you use many hours to do this.

Some detail is just a small piece of wood. (one sneeze and it'll gone )
Hope you'll finish soon.

Actually hourly images are nice, they show the progress which is fun to look at.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing work Ken. 
I like the hourly posts. Neat to see the progression. Keep 'em coming.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken, PLEASE keep up the hourly images, it is beautiful to watch. 

I think you are an inspiration to many of us, I know I am willing to try a new and more complex project after watching your last cutting. 

There are many here enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, all that on a scroll saw! Just amazing! It's so small with such fine detail, you truly have some serious patience!


Wayne


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

its an indian fishing with a dreamcatcher just saying hahaha


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is yet, but I see eagle claws on a branch. This is gonna be a good one I can feel it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Roller coaster? Lol

~tom


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup: for patience... nice work..!!


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop, you have a lot of patience with these. 

My guess would be an Iguana on a branch right now all you really see is the tail.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Guys, thanks for the kind words. I don't know what it is about coming the forum, but the members here really make a person feel good. Thanks.
As far as the progress goes, I've got another 2 hours in today so far. I'm hoping for a couple more, but I do have company coming for a Canada day BBQ. :yes: So I will get whatever time I can on the cutting.

Here's the 3 hour mark...............











And the 4 hour mark.......












Having a good time with this one.
Stay tuned........................................


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think you are supposed to have that kind of patience. It's not natural.


Beautiful.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Waiting with with much anticipation...whatever it is, it sure will be cool.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That's gonna be a really ugly eagle. It looks more like a dragon of some sort now. Yaeh that's what I'm going with @ hour 4. Staying tun cause I might want to change my mind again.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it is gonna be a whimmy doodle, And i"m sticken to that until there is more progress. :thumbsup: Ken, now quit making things so small my eyes ain"t what they used to be.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm having a blast with this one and even though I only got in one extra hour this afternoon, I'm still having fun. I know what you mean about the eyesight Garry, I need a magnifier to cut these things. Without it, i wouldn't be able to cut them as I wouldn't be able to tell where one line stops and another starts.

Either way, here it sits at the 5 hours of cutting mark.......


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Taradactyle- what ever the dinosaur bird was-and a mean looking one. Great work.:blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice looking lizard you got there!

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor? 

Isn't there a team with that name? hmmm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Raptor?
> 
> Isn't there a team with that name? hmmm


Yeah... They suck, haha

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

> Nice looking lizard you got there!


Not the first time I've heard that. :laughing:



> Yeah... They suck, haha


All Toronto teams suck!!! What do the Raptors and the Maple Laughs (leafs) have in common?......................


Neither one can play hockey or basketball. :laughing:

Either way, thanks for tuning into the thread guys. I'm heading out this morning for a marathon cutting session. Just hoping that my eyes stay focussed. Almost had a complete disaster yesterday. One small section let go and it was a structural member for another large section. I almost lost the whole piece. One of those gasp and hold your breath moments. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So it is inevitable that when you do intricate cuttings like this, you are going to have something break. Today, about 1/2 way through hour 6, I had a blow out. Not the kind of blow out you have when you've eaten too much chilli and hot wings, but the kind you get when let your gaurd down for 2 seconds and the blade catches an intricate section and destroys it.
Normally, this is repairable, but in the case of this particular blow out, it is not. The connecting pieces didn't just break, they exploded. With that being said, this is not the worst blow out I have ever had and i am going to glue the broken piece to the back board once the cutting is done.

Here's a view of the broken piece, which doesn't look like much but it is a major piece of the picture and without it, the cutting doesn't make sense visually.










Here, I have placed the broken piece into the cutting temporarily for photographic purposes. At the 6 hour mark and I'm heading out for another hour. Be back soon.............


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how you can get white oak to hold such fine detail without breaking???:icon_confused: 
I can't chisel a half blind into white oak without it chipping, and here you are running a scroll saw and cutting out a design with sections that are no wider than a pencil line??? 

I know having that top-line saw must help, but still, it doesn't seem possible. 

Are you sure you don't have a CNC carver cutting that thing? Or maybe a CNC laser engraver, as I know some of those will cut wood? :laughing: 

Ever considered running a scrolling class? With your patience, you'd be the perfect teacher.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Believe you me, if I didn't have a CNC or laser cutter, I would have had the blow out. :laughing: Besides, what fun would that be? As far as the scrolling class, I have entertained the idea but there just isn't any interest in it around my area.

For those that are keeping track, this is hour 7.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

your work looks very nice and I´m not only impressed by your work but how fast you work as well.

good work.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Some guys like Charles Neil run classes and guys will fly in to attend. I think if you hooked up with the right people and got the word out to enough people, you could definitely fill a small class.

You just need to come up with a good project to do during class and charge enough to be able to afford to keep the size to a minimum.

Even an online "show" where you gave instruction would be awesome, and guys would be willing to pay for it for sure!

If you did a one hour show every week and charged a monthly fee to watch, I'm sue you could draw an audience!

I'll be your first subscriber!

Really though, just incredible to watch this come together. I would love to watch a video of how it's done.

Wayne.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Here I am at the 8th hour. Getting a little dicey now. :laughing: There isn't much structure left in the middle and considering that it is only 1/4" thick, that doesn't leave much to play with.

8 hours in now.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats awsome!!!
are you frikin crosseyed yet?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jack warner said:


> thats awsome!!!
> are you frikin crosseyed yet?


 
Yes.

:laughing:

Okay, 9 hours in and this is where I'm at. Not stopping yet. Hoping for at least one more, if not 2 more hours today.

See ya in an hour.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking amazing!... and I wasn't far off on the lizard comment was I? lol

~tom


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Ach...that's beautiful, blowout an' all. You are an arteest sir!
An I knew it was a dragon...right nice one at that! No wonder you're the 'hall of famer'!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm at the tenth hour now and I'm in the home stretch. This is where I'm at in the cutting. Hope you like it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've just finished hour number 11 and after cutting for 6 hours today, my eyes, fingers, arms and brain have had enough. :laughing: I am, however, really looking forward to finishing this up tomorrow. This has been a blast and has been some much needed relaxation.

Here we stand, at the 11th hour.............


----------



## Scal24 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is crazy good!!!

I wish I could do that!

Keep up the good work, looking forward to the finished project.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am late to the party. I am none the less enjoying it. Please keep them coming.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Kenbo,
I am amazed at what you are accomplishing. I am interested in what you are using. I've read that it's a scroll saw, but what kind of scroll saw blade will make cuts that fine? And what type of saw do you have that has little enough vibration that it allows such delicate work? I notice the very small holes drilled in some sections before they're cut. What size bits are you using for that? And last, are you working from a drawing, or just shooting from the hip, so to speak? If a drawing, I presume of your own design?


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Just incredible, simply incredible!

Makes me want an Excalibur! Although I'd still need the skill to go with it too. 

It's always that skill thing that gets ya!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> Kenbo,
> I am amazed at what you are accomplishing. I am interested in what you are using. I've read that it's a scroll saw, but what kind of scroll saw blade will make cuts that fine? And what type of saw do you have that has little enough vibration that it allows such delicate work? I notice the very small holes drilled in some sections before they're cut. What size bits are you using for that? And last, are you working from a drawing, or just shooting from the hip, so to speak? If a drawing, I presume of your own design?


 
That's a lot of questions. :laughing: I'll do my best to answer them for you. I have owned and used many scroll saws over the years, but I am current cutting on an Excalibur EX-30 from General International. The vibrations on this saw are non existant and the large table allow the work piece to be supported most of the time when cutting. The blades that I use are an OLSON #2, 41tpi spiral blade. They have a diameter of about .035" and I usually break about 24 or more per cutting like this. For the larger entry holes, I have a 1/8" bit in my drill press, but for the most part, the entry holes are drilled using a jewellers drill and a #9 (.039") drill bit. Although I do design my own cuttings of this nature, this particular one is not mine. This was designed by one of my favourite scroll saw guys by the name of Jeff Zaffino. A copy of the pattern or sketch is spray adhesived to the back of the cutting. A short demonstration video I made can be found here. I hope I have answered all of your questions, but if not or you would like some more information, feel free to ask. That's why I'm here. 
Thanks for looking guys. Time to get some breakfast and head out to the shop to finish this one.
Ken


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Simply amazing work Kenbo, truly an inspiration!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Ken,

Awesome detail!

Here is a nice little cordless drill you might find handy. :huh:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep it coming, Ken! I love seeing the progression. 

But, I think I figured out our trick. You went and bought one of those 6" souvenir coins.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: Gotta get me one of those drills. And Brink, you got me. :laughing: I wish that was the case. Actually, no I don't. The harder these things are, the more satifaction I get out of them when they are done. Here's the 12th hour progress. Should be finished in the next hours.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Just fantastic Kenbo. I've been watching and admiring your work - thanks for sharing. :notworthy:

When completed, how do you handle something like this? Slide it onto glass or other? How do you remove the design paper and spray adhesive? Seems like a nerve-wracking process!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. As far as removing the pattern, normally, I use a heat gun at it just peels right off. A washing with mineral spirits takes away any glue residue. However, with these cuttings, I leave the paper on the back for an extra little bit of support. I make custom frames for all of these and seal them behind glass; it's the only way to keep them safe.

After 13 hours at the saw, this one is done. Here's the finished cutting. Hope you like it. I'm off to make a frame for it now.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Every time I follow one of your scrollsaw projects, it makes me want to go and buy a scrollsaw. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## scottw (Jan 27, 2011)

that is great i wish i had a stedy enough had to do something like that


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i did say chinese dragon landing in a chinese garden right, so solly roundeye, maybe next time i will get it right,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

at this hour i am only guessing your onto soda by now hahaha


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice job, Ken. Can't wait to see it in its frame


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome job as usual. I would love to try some things like that someday. I find scrolling to be very relaxing myself. I love to tune out the world and just focus on my sawing. Love to see your work.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried to make a pretty simple piece today on my scroll saw, and it made me realize I really need to upgrade or at least get a better blade clamping system. Just a horrible pain to hook/unhook the blade.

I did find an aftermarket upgrade, I'll see how it does. 

If it doesn't help, I think it'll be time to upgrade, though I don't want to go too extravagant. Maybe just the small Proxxon or something similar and I'll go from there if I end up liking it and having any success. 
Anyway, I'm sure stuff like you make would sell easily, and likely for some decent money too.:thumbsup: Hey, I'm tryin to make a livin here!:laughing:

Your piece looks sweet though, really awesome. Can't wait to see it framed.

Wayne


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what kind of machine are you cutting on?


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, you're going to probably laugh really hard, so you may want to brace yourself, though you may not have heard of it before either.

I'm using a 13" "Buffalo" brand scroll saw. It's called a jig saw on the side of the saw, but it's basically a scroll saw. It has variable speed, which is about the only good thing it has. I normally just use it for cutting small parts, like scrolls to go around the bottom of boxes and such, as it's easier that swapping the blade on my bandsaw.

The blade attachment is really just a shaft collar with an allen head set screw, total pain to hook up.

Pozsgai's Designs has a aftermarket system, but it won't work on my saw, as it's designed for the 15" saw.

So, I guess it's time to break down and upgrade. At this point I'm thinking either the smaller Proxxon or the 16" Grizzly, though I would love to have the 20" DeWalt, but it's too rich for me right now.

Wayne


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have no intentions of laughing, but i would love to see a photo of this machine. Is it possible for you to post one for me please. You may not need to upgrade, you may just need some pointers. That's where I come in. :thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful detailed work Ken !! :thumbsup: Thats a lot of work for sure !


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

sometimes its hard to beat a good tool,yea the guy using it doesn't hurt. but i imagine kens is extremely easy to hook and unhook that right there by itself is the difference between hour one and the trash can imo, i have and old delta i wouldn't even think of doing what ken does on his with mine,

i bet his is also very stable, smooth what ever ya want to call it, i tried an rbi hawk, holy amazing tool i had to have one till i seen the price, then not so much lol

i bet ya ken started on a mediocre one and when he seen what he was capable of he, and he actually enjoyed it his tool budget got alot bigger, well thats what i am thinking anyway but i have been up all night delivering pups, the lone male didn't make it but i have 3 girls. good night /morning hahaha


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice Kenbo... I don't get on here for a weekend and you have already finished another piece, impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

@Visions. That is a cool looking scroll saw and although I don't think that one of the intricate cuttings would be possible with this saw, I would still be will to challenge my thoughts. If I were you, I would be giving one a try. Serioulsy, what have you got to lose? Some time? Give it a whirl, I think you'll be suprised. You saw reminds me of the antique one in my shop. Very cool.

@ihack. You've pretty much nailed it. My first scroll saw ran with a fan motor from an old furnace. It had an oil container that you had to keep 10W30 in to lubricate the blade. Over the years, I have upgraded several times and each time I upgraded, I loved it. Most of my upgrades were paid for by scrolling pieces that i sold. Christmas ornaments that were cut on the saw were a big sale item. $6 each or 3/$15. I made a killing and was scrolling pretty much during all of my free time.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Ken, don't get me wrong, the saw will cut pretty well. But the blade attachment method just sucks out loud. I'm pretty sure the original attachment system is no longer on the saw, and was replaced with simple shaft collars that just hold the blade on with an allen set-screw.

If I could find replacement parts for it, I would be all over it and would have no issue trying anything with it. I can cut pretty good with it, as long as I don't have to thread a blade. It's just the way it's set up doesn't lend itself to threading a blade though stock.

Not to mention there is very little room under the table to get my hands in there, and my hands aren't exactly tiny either. As well my right hand doesn't work quite as well as it once did, as I crushed my index and middle finger and a bit above them in a lift gate on a rack-body dump truck. Not really bad, just enough to do a bit of nerve damage and effect my dexterity with my dominant hand.

I'm looking really hard at the 16" Grizzly and the smaller Proxxon though. After seeing your work I really want to try it. And if I can get decent, I'm sure I could make my money back selling a few pieces. 

Sorry for rambling.

I can't wait to see your new piece all framed up, should look awesome.

Wayne


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wayne,
a while back, I was asked to give a list of accessories and options to look for when purchasing a scroll saw. I ended up writing an article on it and posting here on the forum. One of our members here on WWT (thanks Phinds) was kind enough to place it on it's own web address. He's just that nice of a guy. :thumbsup: If you are considering purchasing a saw and are not sure about different options, you can find the article here. I hope this helps.
Ken


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Wayne,
> a while back, I was asked to give a list of accessories and options to look for when purchasing a scroll saw. I ended up writing an article on it and posting here on the forum. One of our members here on WWT (thanks Phinds) was kind enough to place it on it's own web address. He's just that nice of a guy. :thumbsup: If you are considering purchasing a saw and are not sure about different options, you can find the article here. I hope this helps.
> Ken


GEEeez!!!... I read the first couple paragraphs and will be back to read the rest later, but nice contribution there Ken!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

13 hours of cutting. Fantastic work there Ken!:thumbsup:
I'd need 13 WEEKS! Thats just to copy the pattern and drill the holes.:laughing:


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Top notch scroll work! Up there with the best I'm sure! Great Idea with the pattern on the back, you don't have to worry about removing it. If you did have to remove it, with a pattern like this, I can see breaking a few pieces. If at some point you would need to remove it, I did pick up a great Idea I've been using for awhile. I came across and older man selling his scroll work at a craft fair awhile back. he would put down first Blue painters tape. And then glue the pattern to that. I tell you I've tried it, and done it that way ever since. It peels off easy with no residue. I always have at least two rolls of blue tape in the shop now. I think, because of this, I'm still scrolling today. If it were not, the removal of the glue would be to much of a hassel and I would've given it up. Or at least scroll something that I had to. Not because I wanted to. Just a tip I thought I would share.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Ken, GREAT article! Very well written, and as well it has shed some light on many different things for me.

I take it you had yet to purchase your 30" Excalibur when you wrote the article though.

Many of the things you say are "must have's" as well as good to have, are features that are absent on my present saw. 
But, I do still like the old thing, and as long as I don't need to thread the blade through my work, it does pretty well.
It actually got some use yesterday cutting out the bracket to hold the router motor on the slot mortiser I'm building. 

I guess I have some shopping to do before I decide on what to upgrade to though. I was interested in the 16" Grizzly, but after reading your article and looking the machine over more, I see it's lacking in many ways.

I do really like the looks of the DeWalt DW788 and have been told they are excellent machines and similar in design to the 21" Excalibur machines. 
What are your thoughts on the DeWalt DW788? It seems to have many of the features you suggest, and DeWalt does make decent quality stuff.

Wayne


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wayne, 
prior to upgrading to the Excalibur, I was running on a DW788. I still have one in my shop. I sold the other one. The DW788 is a quality saw that is low vibration. The technology that was applied originally to the Excalibur line of scroll saws was designed and perfected by a company called Somerville design. This is the same company that designed the scrolling mechanisms of the DeWalt DW788. The 788 has a large, iron table and easy to access controls and tensioning, as well as having a liftable top arm for easy insertion of the blade when doing fretwork. Although the arm does not stay up, there is an after market accessory that will keep the arm raised once it is lifted. A tooless blade change is an added bonus too. What is my opinion of the 788? It's no Excalibur, but it is up there. A good quality saw with smooth operation. A purchase of a DW788 will not disappoint you. Honest. It's a shame you don't live closer, I might have one for sale.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

kenbo how do you come up with the pictures? i am thinking of making a scroll saw portrate but dontknow how to start, any tips? thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Jimbo, this particular design is not mine, however, i do create my own designs that are all hand sketched. I really don't have any tips for how to do hand done artwork. I know that there are computer programs that you can purchase that will make patterns for you. Although I don't use them, and therefore can't vouch for them, they do exist.


----------



## california (Jul 9, 2011)

WWWOOOOWWWW that is amazing


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The frame is finished so I thought that i would take a photo before I put the glass in it. Trying to prevent glare. Hope you like it. I really like the grain in the walnut frame.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice Kenbo

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Once again, Nicely done Ken.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Lookin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguez24 (Jul 12, 2011)

Inedible work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Ken. 

Couple of quick questions - what type of wood do you usually scroll with, and what is the thickness of said wood?

Always a pleasure to view your work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This particular piece was red oak and it was 1/4" thick. Cuttings like this are normally done in stack cuttings of 3 layers where only the center layer is actually kept. They are also normally done from plywood. The combination of the stack cutting and the plywood provides stability during cutting. I personally, don't do them like that because I find a single layer of oak to be more challenging. Larger window of opportunity for disaster to rear its ugly head. :laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW!:thumbsup:
That's really nice, Ken.
Posting those hourly updates really brings home the amount of work involved.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> This particular piece was red oak and it was 1/4" thick. Cuttings like this are normally done in stack cuttings of 3 layers where only the center layer is actually kept. They are also normally done from plywood. The combination of the stack cutting and the plywood provides stability during cutting. I personally, don't do them like that because I find a single layer of oak to be more challenging. Larger window of opportunity for disaster to rear its ugly head. :laughing:


EH, Show off!!!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's just the way I roll. :laughing:


----------

